# How does aikido calm the mind?



## HammockRider

Hello Everyone,

  Like the title says I'd like to know how aikido calms the mind. Right now I'm having a little trouble with anxiety, including panic attacks and the like. I'm seeing a doc for it and even taking some meds. I'm also trying yoga. They help but I've read that some martial arts help develop a calm mind and I'm interesting in practicing one. I can see how something like tai chi can help calm you, with the slow rhythmic movements and breathing. But aikido, with its throw and joint locks seems counter-intuitive, to this non-practitioner, to a calm mind. 

   Sorry for the long preface but I wanted to put the question in context. 

Thanks.


----------



## SuperFLY

I'm not an experienced Aikidoist but in my experience the key thing about Aikido is that you must relax for it to be effective.

if you attempt a technique and you're all tensed up it simply wont work.

you have to learn to calm yourself down and relax, the more relaxed you are the easier is it to accomplish the technique.

its rather alien at first as you always equate martial arts with force, power (mostly) but thats not the focus with Aikido. its name means 'the gentle way' and it is just that. you can deliver a devastating technique with minimal effort once you have learnt the technique and perform it relaxed.

the ikkyo is an excellent example of this. if you try and pull, push, force your arm/hand up to their face it'll never happen. they've got hold of you and their arm is in a much better position than yours. however, the moment you relax and let your arm move naturally you can supply a nice elbow in the face and put them on the floor is a nice arm lock 

another example is one of the controls you learn. on your knees by their head, their arm up on your shoulder. all you need is a hand placed on their shoulder to completely immobilise them. if you have to use force to control them, you're doing it wrong.

and thats the thing really. Aikido helps teach you to relax your body and as an extension calm your mind to allow you to successfully perform the techniques

probably not the best explanation but i hope you get the jist of what i mean


----------



## HammockRider

Thanks Superfly, I much appreciate it.


----------



## Chris Parker

Just a small correction first.



SuperFLY said:


> its rather alien at first as you always equate martial arts with force, power (mostly) but thats not the focus with Aikido.* its name means 'the gentle way' *and it is just that. you can deliver a devastating technique with minimal effort once you have learnt the technique and perform it relaxed.



No, it doesn't. That's actually pretty much a literal translation of "Judo". Aikido translates as "way of harmonising, or harmonious energy", and that's what it is ("Ai" - &#21512; - "harmony", "Ki" - &#27671; - "universal energy", for want of a better term, and "Do" - &#36947; - "path, way").

In terms of "how" Aikido calms your mind, well, that's a subjective journey that individual's interpret and experience in different ways. Part of it is to do with Aikido's approach, although the emphasis will be different depending on the organisation and instructor. Really, though, a school that has an emphasis on meditation will be more about "calming the mind" than others, but that's about it.

With regard to the idea of needing to relax to perform the techniques, that's also a part of it, with the mind and body influencing each other strongly. Basically, the longer you do it, the more relaxed your movements will be, which in turn can help keep your mind relaxed as well. Then again, a hard karate system can generate confidence which will have the same result, so Aikido is not the only path that can be taken there.


----------



## HammockRider

Thanks Chris, I have been wondering if something that takes me out of my comfort zone, like a hard system of karate, might not actually be better for me. The Japanese Cultural Center in my town teaches Shorin Ryu so maybe I'll look into that. We've also got a good Choy Li Fut school in Chicago that I intend to check out.


----------



## Carol

I don't study Aikido (or Japanese systems) but I'll share my own experience/opinion for what its worth 

Personally I've found that MA training in general calms the mind by combining physical rigor with concentration and study.   The rigorous side to training (calesthenics, plyometrics, kickboxing) calms my mind while the intellectual challenges (learning a form, etc.) focus it.  Doing the two together in blocks of time -- first being active and getting the heart rate up for several minutes, then subsequently slowing down to focus on something needing more intense concentration (could be a form, could be something familiar with a new twist, etc) can do a lot to build mental discipline.  

The rigorous side is important, the exercise releases neurotransmitters in the brain that make a big difference in how you think and feel.   Exploring another system is one way to do it.  Another way might be to adjunct your training with additional exercise.    I have a very informal outdoor training group, one of the guys I workout with likes to go for a run before working out with us because he thinks that gives him an extra challenge.  

Best of luck!


----------



## punisher73

Carol said:


> I don't study Aikido (or Japanese systems) but I'll share my own experience/opinion for what its worth
> 
> Personally I've found that MA training in general calms the mind by combining physical rigor with concentration and study. The rigorous side to training (calesthenics, plyometrics, kickboxing) calms my mind while the intellectual challenges (learning a form, etc.) focus it. Doing the two together in blocks of time -- first being active and getting the heart rate up for several minutes, then subsequently slowing down to focus on something needing more intense concentration (could be a form, could be something familiar with a new twist, etc) can do a lot to build mental discipline.
> 
> The rigorous side is important, the exercise releases neurotransmitters in the brain that make a big difference in how you think and feel. Exploring another system is one way to do it. Another way might be to adjunct your training with additional exercise. I have a very informal outdoor training group, one of the guys I workout with likes to go for a run before working out with us because he thinks that gives him an extra challenge.
> 
> Best of luck!



Agreed, there isn't anything mystical or magical about Aikido or any other martial art that grants it's students peace of mind.  That is a byproduct of training.  Japanese martial arts were heavily infused with Zen (aikido some other religious stuff as well from Ueshiba).  Meditation training and learning how to relax, no matter WHAT method you choose can help you relax and reduce normal anxiety.


----------



## JohnEdward

HammockRider said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Like the title says I'd like to know how aikido calms the mind. Right now I'm having a little trouble with anxiety, including panic attacks and the like. I'm seeing a doc for it and even taking some meds. I'm also trying yoga. They help but I've read that some martial arts help develop a calm mind and I'm interesting in practicing one. I can see how something like tai chi can help calm you, with the slow rhythmic movements and breathing. But aikido, with its throw and joint locks seems counter-intuitive, to this non-practitioner, to a calm mind.
> 
> Sorry for the long preface but I wanted to put the question in context.
> 
> Thanks.



I don't do Aikido, I've seen it. But I am not a person who does it. So I really can't answer your question and I don't want to come off pretentious or want "am an expert" kudos for pulling info off Wikipedia.  

I practice an old traditional Japanese jujutsu. I don't want to confuse that with modern jujutsu like BJJ - a fine art, I just don't do it, and can't speak for it, or on it's behalf. I don't want to mislead people to think am an expert in something I am not. 

From my training and experience it is my understanding what you need, in Zen training. That is if your preference is to keep it all Japanese. Aikido, and I will let someone in Aikido answer this better, is focused on a unique philosophy a blend of a Japanese religion and martial arts philosophy that is about non-violence as to not kill or maim the other person. I don't know if is about reducing anxiety unless a particular sensei has studied zen or psychology and incorporates it into his dojo.  It is my belief that, such a thing is acceptable and is still considered Aikido.  There is a margin for that as long as the main founding principals are upheld of Aikido.  

My Jujutsu practice doesn't offer me that peace of mind Taichi (which I do) or yoga does (which I have taken a class), or even doing a Karate kata, or what am told offered by Kyudo, or evening running. Based on the similarities  between my jujutsu and Aikido in practice I don't think you are going to get a peace of mind your looking for. Taking ukemi (falls) isn't a peaceful mediative experience, now is having your joints manipulated. The other side of things when practicing a jujutsu waza or possibly as I am assuming, an Aikido waza like the common and universal kote gaeshi requires a level of engagement that requires a type of full concentration and precision, not to injure your uke (training partner). If don't want to go around hurting people, they will not train with you. 

After a good practice, yes like any activity of physical exertion at the end there is a euphoria  after practice, you have those endorphins and adrenaline flowing. You feel happy, without mental worries etc. But that isn't the practice of, it is the result of. Taichi I find after a few minutes I feel at peace that stays with me the whole class, I call it a moving mediation. I don't call jujutsu that, I would think it the same for Aikido. I could be wrong, as I am not a person who does Aikido. I am just basing that off similarities between the arts I recognize they share.

You ultimately have to find what works for you and Aikido might. It might not be the art as a whole rather a specific dojo or instructor that offers or fits your needs.


----------



## HammockRider

Thanks John, I can see what you mean about the actual practice of throwing and locking not being in itself conducive to a calmer mental state. I've also been thinking that a shift in perspective could be really helpful and to that end I've read some zen books lately. So far I find zen interesting and even helpful. 

I might give tai chi another shot too. I quit after the second lesson because from the get go the instructor screamed and yelled at students who couldn't get the forms quite right.:mst:


----------



## Buka

HammockRider said:


> Thanks John, I can see what you mean about the actual practice of throwing and locking not being in itself conducive to a calmer mental state. I've also been thinking that a shift in perspective could be really helpful and to that end I've read some zen books lately. So far I find zen interesting and even helpful.
> 
> I might give tai chi another shot too. I quit after the second lesson because from the get go the instructor screamed and yelled at students who couldn't get the forms quite right.:mst:



If your Tai Chi instructor is screaming and yelling, you need to change Tai Chi schools.  (No, seriously.)


----------



## HammockRider

Don't I know it. That's sort of like a marriage counselor who encourages infidelity. I don't think I was the only student he lost that day either.


----------



## tempus

My opinion is relaxing the mind is different for the indivdual.  After a long day of work I am very realxed once I slam someone to the mat after they throw a punch at my face or launch them across the room after they try to tackle me.  Then again, I also take Muay Thai and I find after hitting the things really hard I am just as relaxed.

-Gary


----------



## oftheherd1

I also do not study Aikido, and also think that the MA is not necessarily the important thing.  Meditation was part of the study of TKD I did breifly some 40+ years ago, and in the later study of Hapkido.  We sat down and closed our eyes, and "meditated."  No one ever really instructed us how.

I have come to believe that is perhaps best.  I think we must learn to meditate in a way that works best for us.  Two things work for me (and might not for anybody else).  At the beginning of a class, my meditation is prayer.  I pray to clear and focus my mind on what I am about to do, whether to learn, teach, or both.  And to do it in a Christian manner.  Meditation at the beginning of a class usually doesn't go on for long.

When I am by myself and have more time, I may still choose to pray, or I may start off that way, then begin to concentrate on techniques.  Visualizing them in my mind: an attack, my response, watching and participating as well.  Looking for how they work, and how they might go wrong, then doing them again so the "wrong" won't happen.  The latter can take more concentration to stay relaxed while doing it, but you can be surprisingly relaxed during and after.

You may or may not know that Zen is a religious practice as well.  So if you adhear to another religion, that might not be a way you want to go.  Since I think it is so closely tied to Buddhism, I would caution anyone to take care trying to take something from it without taking on Buddhist baggage.  I am not saying you should not do it.  Religion is up to each individual.  I am just saying be sure you know what you are doing.

I also encourage you to read JohnEdward's post above again, especially the paragraph where he says:

_After a good practice, yes like any activity of physical exertion at the end there is a euphoria after practice, you have those endorphins and adrenaline flowing. You feel happy, without mental worries etc. But *that isn't the practice of, it is the result of*. Taichi I find after a few minutes I feel at peace that stays with me the whole class, I call it a moving mediation. I don't call jujutsu that, I would think it the same for Aikido. I could be wrong, as I am not a person who does Aikido. I am just basing that off similarities between the arts I recognize they share.

_There is a lot to be said for the part I bolded.  Calmness is usually the result of what we do more than the practice.  That is a very subtle distinction.  Learning how to get that result often leads to a lot more calmness than we expect, to the point that it then becomes the practice of our life.

Good luck.  Let us know how you do.


----------



## HammockRider

Thanks OTH. I think you're saying that calmness can be a side effect allmost of practicing a martial art, just like increased flexibility, strength, fitness etc. Something like meditation can actually create a calmer mind in and of itself. The main purpose of meditation would be to icreate a calm, still mind. Looking at it that way I can see how the distinction IS  subtle and at times I bet it overlaps, such as with something like yoga or tai chi which can become a moving meditation. 

 Never thought of it that way before. 

I did learn that zen is a religious practice and I'm not a religious person but I do enjoy learing about other people's perspectives. Meditation sounds useful and I know one can practice it without subscribing to any particular religious beliefs. 

Thanks to everyone who responded. I've got more to chew on than I expected.


----------



## oftheherd1

If my description of how I meditate helps you, you are welcome.  As to calmness and how to acheive it or exploit it, JohnEdward brought that up first and he deserves the thanks, as well as the chance to tell us I totally misunderstood his original meaning.  ;-)


----------



## wingchun100

HammockRider said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Like the title says I'd like to know how aikido calms the mind. Right now I'm having a little trouble with anxiety, including panic attacks and the like. I'm seeing a doc for it and even taking some meds. I'm also trying yoga. They help but I've read that some martial arts help develop a calm mind and I'm interesting in practicing one. I can see how something like tai chi can help calm you, with the slow rhythmic movements and breathing. But aikido, with its throw and joint locks seems counter-intuitive, to this non-practitioner, to a calm mind.
> 
> Sorry for the long preface but I wanted to put the question in context.
> 
> Thanks.



I think any martial art can calm the mind because you are learning how to handle a situation that would normally stress you out, i.e. someone trying to hit you! Once you know you can take care of yourself, you will feel better. In my experience, this relaxation has spread to all aspects of life.


----------



## K-man

wingchun100 said:


> I think any martial art can calm the mind because you are learning how to handle a situation that would normally stress you out, i.e. someone trying to hit you! Once you know you can take care of yourself, you will feel better. In my experience, this relaxation has spread to all aspects of life.


That is true to an extent but aikido is a little different. I'm not at all sure that aikido does 'calm the mind' any more than any other martial art but one thing is certain. If you allow tension into your body it makes it very difficult to perform the techniques. This even comes down to facial expression. As soon as you show facial aggression you produce tension in the body. So a big part of aikido is to maintain a calm, relaxed demeanour.
:asian:


----------



## drop bear

I think that if you are really focusing on the moment you get a break from anxiety which provides relief and give you coping skills.

Two directions you can take. Either a meditative activity where you actively focus on the moment.
http://www.traumacenter.org/research/yoga_study.php

Or just really hard so you are forced to focus on the moment.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LJrsZA5WSwk

Martial arts tick a few boxes in the basic guidelines for coping with anxiety.
http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/coping

Taking you out of your rut. Encouraging decent diet. Exercise,positive thinking. Building skills. It is also a controlled environment in which to do that.


----------



## Instructor

I find that just about any exercise calms me and lowers my stress level.


----------



## hussaf

My aikido training helps calm my mind through intense, physical, and complicated training.  I use my training to develop the spirit and mind.  The way I do this is to train beyond physical abilities, or what I think these abilities are, which forces my mind and spirit to push my limits beyond what they were before.  Once you force yourself into arduous training scenarios, and you have to train this way frequently, your mind has to develop in order to cope with, and keep track of, whats going on.  Its that 'calm in the storm' type of feeling.  Randori, for example, will seem truly chaotic at first.  When your technique, timing, and distance are bettered everything seems to slow down and that calm, empty mind, takes over as your body is reacting as its been trained by thousands of repetitions.


----------

